# False Hope



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Last night, while sitting in front of the television, I thought I smelled goldenrod. Halleluja!! Maybe I'll see some honey after all. Then I noticed my socks which hadn't yet made it into the hamper. Shoot.

I can't wait for that smell out in the bee yard. Do you suppose I could hang my dirty socks in my bee yards as a way to get the bees "on the scent" like what folks do w/ Blood Hounds? Just a wild thought. That's all. Thanks.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

See if you can get that smell in an air freshener and it will sell like hotcakes to beekeepers. I'd buy it. That is always one thing I look forward to in the late summer/fall.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

We rarely have a big enough goldenrod bloom to produce that smell in our beeyards. Kudzu on the other hand has a distinctive smell (like the artificial smell from grape bubble gum) and we can depend on a pretty good bloom.


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

Keep faith, Mark. We've had early goldenrod blooms here in Maine before but I never smelled it in the hives this early. Yesterday, when I went to requeen some hives and add supers in the nearby yard, the smell was definitely there. The fields are chock-full of it

I'll be checking the other yard this weekend and dropping new supers on. Caught me by surprise, I'll admit.

Wayne


----------



## rkereid (Dec 20, 2009)

It looks like it will be early here this year, and a fair amount of it too. The very first blooms have just opened. Last year all the bee yards really smelled. I like the smell 'cause I know the girls are putting away some stores.


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

Already starting to bloom in the higher elevations here!
Also reminds me that winter is around the corner!


----------



## Luke (Sep 8, 2003)

It hasn't started here yet. We didn't get any last year.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Great bloom here. Bees all over it yesterday. Japanese bamboo just starting to bloom. Might be a good flow here. We've had 12" rain in the last month.


----------



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

Goldenrod has been blooming here in Kentucky for a couple of weeks but I still dont smell it in my hives. I have about 10 hives right beside my garage door and when the goldenrod starts kicking it smells like a locker room up there.


----------



## Luke (Sep 8, 2003)

I just noticed the ads at the top of this page are all for body odor products! LOL!


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

..the earlier blooming ones in our yard are covered with all kinds of pollinaters...including the honey bees.
Deknow


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't think Texas has goldenrod. The only thing that makes me sneeze in august is usually ragweed, and we're not going to have much of that this year.


----------

